# Is Western Digital No Longer Making the Bolt Drives?



## kcejo (Sep 12, 2017)

I've been looking at the WD30NPRZ and WD20NPVZ drives to upgrade my Bolt and the only ones I seem to find that say that they're new were manufactured in 2016. Everywhere that I've been looking it appears that WD has discontinued these drives. What is Weaknees using in their 2TB and 3TB upgrade kits? 

I can verify that the WD40NPZZ definitely still doesn't work with Hydra. I found a deal on that drive before I checked back here and found all the issues with the latest upgrade. But, I thought I'd give it a try since it had been a while since I saw anything posted. After getting stuck on the "Starting UP" screen, I put the original 500mb drive back in and everything came back on as normal.

Just thought I'd check in and see if WD has abandoned this series or if it's been replaced with something else. I know there are a few possible Seagate replacement drives out there, but it sounds like the external drive install option seems to be the better way to go if we can't get newer drives for our upgrades.


----------



## elorimer (Jan 1, 2012)

Be aware that even the 3.5 WD drives below 8TB are SMR now unless you snare an EFRX drive.


----------



## kcejo (Sep 12, 2017)

elorimer said:


> Be aware that even the 3.5 WD drives below 8TB are SMR now unless you snare an EFRX drive.


Wow, thanks for that info. I wasn't aware of that. I've seen the thread of drives that don't work in the Bolt now, but is there a thread that gives the model #s of the drives that DO work in the Bolt these days?


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

WD shows SMR or CMR on the product page.

https://www.westerndigital.com/products/internal-drives/wd-red-hdd

The WD10JFCX is the only 2.5" WD drive 1TB or larger I'd be comfortable using right now. The 2.5" Blue 1TB and 2TB drives are both SMR.

https://www.westerndigital.com/products/internal-drives/wd-blue-hdd


----------



## elorimer (Jan 1, 2012)

cherry ghost said:


> WD shows SMR or CMR on the product page.


Definite improvement--I don't remember seeing that immediately after the howling from the NAS community. A positive step in their damage control. If you buy there, be very careful to choose the 64mb instead of the 256mb cache. That's the other difference, and you don't know what model you are putting in your cart until after you do it.


----------



## kcejo (Sep 12, 2017)

Well, that sucks. Looks like Tivo is gonna have to go a different direction if they want to sell higher capacity drives in their Bolts. Thanks for the product page link.


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

elorimer said:


> Be aware that even the 3.5 WD drives below 8TB are SMR now unless you snare an EFRX drive.


I thought that the WD Purples aren't SMR.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

A J Ricaud said:


> I thought that the WD Purples aren't SMR.


I think with purple, 8TB and up are SMR. They're also 7200 RPM.


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

kcejo said:


> Well, that sucks. Looks like Tivo is gonna have to go a different direction if they want to sell higher capacity drives in their Bolts. Thanks for the product page link.


They have. The Edge units are using SMR drives.


----------

